# Oliver 550 diesel - Need Help



## Clinton550 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I'm new to the forum but I need some help. My brothers and I grew up on a family farm and our dad exclusively used Oliver tractors. Due to family issues the farm was sold. My dad died earlier this year so my brother and I inherited the 550 diesel we used. We're now working to restore the tractor (it's in rough shape and has a seized main). However we are unsure of the year or any other info on the tractor. We were always told it had a Perkins Diesel engine. The only identifying number we were able to find was on the left side of the transmission near the clutch. That number was 35279518. Could anyone help identify the year so we can be sure we're buying the proper parts/decal kits/etc. We want to restore the tractor to original. Our best guess is that it is a 70s model as it has the grill with the squares and the hood emblem has the Oliver logo on it, not the words Oliver.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome Clinton550.
I'm no Oliver expert, but here's what TractorData.com had to say about serial numbers and year models.

550 Serial Numbers:
Location:	Serial number plate located on the left side of the Oliver 550, above the foot rest.
1958: 60501
1959: 72632
1960: 84416
1961: 111868
1962: 117541
1963: 127365
1964: 140620
1965: 162265
1966: 171923
1967: 186165
1968: 206095
1969: 213340
1970: 222833
1971: 226965
1972: 232918
1973: 238237
1974: 248375
1975: 259255
Final: 259491

Hope this helps,
Mark


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What you should have for an engine is a Waukesha-Oliver 2.4L 4-cyl diesel, not a Perkins. It is an excellent engine, and were still being manufactured for the US Military until a few years ago.

The rebuilt parts are available from Tisco, and Antique Tractor Company is probably the most popular distributor of Tisco engine kits.

The last I knew there were only two series of kits for these Waukesha diesels, one for serial number 72831 and up, and the other for the earlier engines.


----------



## oldmechanic (Aug 22, 2017)

Waukesha best motor have one in my Oliver 88 6cyl diesel

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Lee B (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a 550 diesel with no SN tag the only numbers I find is on the left side of the motor. Can I cross reference these numbers to find the year


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You have the Waukesha VRD 155 diesel engine. Call 215-236-8500, Jobbers Inc., and provide them with the casting numbers. 

They may be able to tell you the date of the engine manufacture.


----------

